# Which Graphic Card to Buy



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

Guys, the EVGA GTX570 is being sold here by Tirupati @ 21k, so that means official warranty, I have just struck hawk off my list, this ones too good to pass up. You think the price is right?


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

which one ? any reference card or OC edition card ? if it is standard edition, then it should have been cost 19K. BTW why evga, if you really wanna buy GTX 570, then go for MSI custom version.


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*



nilgtx260 said:


> which one ? any reference card or OC edition card ? if it is standard edition, then it should have been cost 19K. BTW why evga, if you really wanna buy GTX 570, then go for MSI custom version.


MSI custom version is nice, but evga = awesome reliability, my EVGA 9800GTX+, oc'ed to oblivion, used it for 3 yrs and still going strong, my XFX hd5850, oc'ed and popped, its more like owning a elite brand and als serviced by tirupati, you know how good those guys are.

PS: EVGA provides 10 yrs warranty, if the card pops, you send it to them and they send you replacement no question asked.

This one: eBay India: NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX570 1280MB DDR5 (EVGA) 012-P3-1571-KR (item 120727549505 end time 20-Jun-2011 18:10:07 IST)


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

well how many years of service do evga provide in India??? & its a bit costly like 2k more.
EVGA is best nvidia dealer but is their service is as good as MSI in India?


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*



nilgtx260 said:


> well how many years of service do evga provide in India??? & its a bit costly like 2k more.
> EVGA is best nvidia dealer but is their service is as good as MSI in India?


Warranty is two years, as same as MSI but after seeing my evga 9800GTX+ running like a tiger for the last 3 yrs(which was also bought from tirupati), I am so inclined towards it, but maybe my head will win over heart and I will get the GTX560 hawk

PS: I want to buy the 570 cause its evga, I would've bought the EVGA 560 if it were available, else I will buy the 560 HAWK.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

as performance wise GTX 560 Ti Hawk is a bit OCed & also have world famed Twin Frozr III custom cooler, so it will perform better. 

but evga means honesty & reliability, but u said once ''MSI is becoming the god of gpu", you remember?

if you really wanna buy evga, then go for evga GTX 560 Ti super clocked or GTX 570 SC


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*



nilgtx260 said:


> as performance wise GTX 560 Ti Hawk is a bit OCed & also have world famed Twin Frozr III custom cooler, so it will perform better.
> 
> but evga means honesty & reliability, but u said once ''MSI is becoming the god of gpu", you remember?
> 
> if you really wanna buy evga, then go for evga GTX 560 Ti super clocked or GTX 570 SC


Yes I said, but god does not mean reliability, the MSI GTX560 has not to stellar customer reviews in new egg(4*), while evga has both 560s at 5*, also EVGA is beating MSI black and blue with 570 and 580 sale number despite the lightning cooler and all that stuff from MSI. The 560 hawk got sold only 11 units so far, now that's a damn shame.

Just click this link: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Video Cards & Video Devices, Desktop Graphics / Video Cards, GeForce GTX 500 series

MSI is nowhere to be seen in the top 10 list for the GTX500 sales.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

ya we know that, in USA evga provide so long warranty, so who will buy any other brand? but yes after evga its only MSI who deserves the 2nd spot in NVIDA gpu market.

hey at least MSI won customer choice award with twin frozr II/OC


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*



nilgtx260 said:


> ya we know that, in USA evga provide so long warranty, so who will buy any other brand? but yes after evga its only MSI who deserves the 2nd spot in NVIDA gpu market.
> 
> hey at least MSI won customer choice award with twin frozr II/OC


Yeah, but some other issues started to come to my notice, the hawk apparently crashes with Civilization 5 in DX11 multithreaded mode(hardocp review), this is a DX11 feature set and in future will be used by games, and apparently only the hawk crashes at this, so I might get the basic tf2 as well.

And yes, evga gets sold due to its phenomenal support in US.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

hmmm hey after all the discussion, what have u decided? EVGA or MSI ???

I too want to try a evga card if I buy nvidia gpu  anytime? u said once that Tirupati left selling evga or something like that due its poor service?


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*



nilgtx260 said:


> hmmm hey after all the discussion, what have u decided? EVGA or MSI ???


MSI, the extra dough(7k) is not worth for the minimum performance increment between oc'ed 560 and stock 570.

Now the dilemma starts, hawk(might crash in civ5 and future dx11 games) or normal tfii, not enough people are buying the hawk to test this, god damn it.


----------



## vickybat (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

^^ Stick with evga 570 if you can get it. Don't get reference 570's. Heard they have insufficient vrm design.

The evga one is rock solid.


----------



## d3p (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

^^ How about the Palit Geforce GTX570 Sonic Platinum Ed ??

Both EVGA 570 SC & Palit Sonic Platinum edition are good Cards,

Palit GeForce GTX 570 Sonic Platinum review

I heards EVGA gives Lifetime warranty but Palit has only 3yrs, both runs cool & quite & Palit is little bit cheaper than EVGA.

*Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Video Cards & Video Devices, Desktop Graphics / Video Cards, NVIDIA, GeForce GTX 500 series, GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi)*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

EVGA Lifetime warranty is only valid in US and EU.

The sonic platinum should be the better OCer vs EVGA due to more power available.


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> ^^ How about the Palit Geforce GTX570 Sonic Platinum Ed ??
> 
> Both EVGA 570 SC & Palit Sonic Platinum edition are good Cards,
> 
> ...


Palit sucks, I bought the Palit GTX460 sonic, and I'd rather use onboard gpu after that fiasco.

The list shows, *MSI GTX570 TFIII*, is is available here?



Extreme Gamer said:


> EVGA Lifetime warranty is only valid in US and EU.
> 
> The sonic platinum should be the better OCer vs EVGA due to more power available.


Meh, no palit, never ever.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

hey tkin,just because you had bad experience doesnt mean palit sucks.

I had a good experience with my 260-216SP Sonic card and my 580s.

And palit "should OC better" because it has 1 8-pin and 1-6 pin.

It is not a guarranty but an assumption based on given specs.
Each chip is different.I know mine dont like to be OCed.But I wont complain for that.They work at the manufacturer's rated speeds and thats what is important to me.

as for the 460 fiasco,many users had problems all across the board not just Palit FYI.that is why there are two revisions of the 460.First revision was the 460 1GB and 768MB and the second revision was the 460 SE


----------



## d3p (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

^^ adding to Extreme, even XFX has lot of issues with 8800GT & 9800GT too, but that doesn't mean XFX is bad.

Issues,cases & concerns varies from person to person & all it is more important to end user is how the problem is resolved or got any replacements.


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*



Extreme Gamer said:


> hey tkin,just because you had bad experience doesnt mean palit sucks.
> 
> I had a good experience with my 260-216SP Sonic card and my 580s.
> 
> ...


Umm, yeah:
Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic could have issues !
B@st@rds lied about heatsink, review samples had vrm heatsinks on them, my card core reached 95c and tirupati won't replace them cause it was not dead and temp wasn't an issue, in the meantime my hdds crossed 45c with that in the system. You won't see many people buying palit in foreign forums. 

PS: What 460 issue are you talking about? 460 had no issues, palit used a custom pcb and cooler that was cheaper than dirt and tried to scam people.

PS2: 460 SE is completely a different card than 460, its 2 different cards, it was not a redesign. Please google up 460se.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

yes.Deps is absolutely right.

if you had defect why didnt you RMA?

If you OCed,remember that they have no means of knowing that you did.

the fermi chip,in case you did not know,is designed to run safely at 95C.The stock cooler 480 managed to reach 95C.

The 460 SE was the replacement to the first two 460s.Why would they release one if there were no defects on the 460 itself?

If your 460 actually died,then it was different issue.it overheats at over 100C,which i know is not much over 95C.I myself would not like my cards to cross 80C,but I would say that unless the card is genuinely overheating, no point in replacement.
Why dont you contact palit support directly?

Oh and as for issues:

*www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=582556&mpage=1

This is the one im talking about.


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> ^^ adding to Extreme, even XFX has lot of issues with 8800GT & 9800GT too, but that doesn't mean XFX is bad.
> 
> Issues,cases & concerns varies from person to person & all it is more important to end user is how the problem is resolved or got any replacements.


Cause palit lied about heatsink, and also wouldn't rma the card until it was dead, but running a 95c card in your system was not an option, no oc, just stock with crysis gpu benchmark.


----------



## d3p (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

@Tkin: After reading the below link, i found they have released the engineering sample to Guru3d, where as the final product was something else.[The VRM Heatsink was missing]

Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic could have issues !

But they have released some BIOS updates of the same & results were improved.

Ok sorry to ask this but is there any difference between 460SE & 460 Sonic Platinum edition. Does SE means by Smart Edition ???


----------



## mukherjee (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*



tkin said:


> Umm, yeah:
> Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic could have issues !
> B@st@rds lied about heatsink, review samples had vrm heatsinks on them, my card core reached 95c and tirupati won't replace them cause it was not dead and temp wasn't an issue, in the meantime my hdds crossed 45c with that in the system. You won't see many people buying palit in foreign forums.
> 
> ...



Never caused me any till now


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

IF everything fails just contact customer support.
Tirupati is a distributor and not a store.
obviously if the card is faulty I would expect them to replace it but it is not faulty.

105C is the peak temp after which the card is supposed to downclock,and 95C is safe.


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

95c maybe safe but  that thing was heating my components like a furnace, and cust support do not work for most products in india(except corsair), they will waste your time and tell you to contact the dealer here, it the dealer's decision that matters here.

PS: The bios was just cr@p damage fixing, it didn't do any good.



d3p5kor said:


> @Tkin: After reading the below link, i found they have released the engineering sample to Guru3d, where as the final product was something else.[The VRM Heatsink was missing]
> 
> Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic could have issues !
> 
> ...


460SE has less shaders than both 460 1GB and 768MB models: Gainward GeForce GTX 460 SE 1 GB Review - Page 1/31 | techPowerUp


----------



## d3p (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

IMO 95 is safe but not far away being damaged & hot-hot too....

BTW what did you do with it ???


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> IMO 95 is safe but not far away being damaged & hot-hot too....
> 
> BTW what did you do with it ???


Lets not get to the details but it ended up on the hands of my classmate(I didn't sell it to him directly) he still doesn't know about the heating but he never checks his temps anyway,  ignorance is bliss(and he plays fifa with this card).


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*



tkin said:


> Lets not get to the details but it ended up on the hands of my classmate(I didn't sell it to him directly) he still doesn't know about the heating but he never checks his temps anyway,  ignorance is bliss(and he plays fifa with this card).




 Pretty similarly I also got rid of my CM Extreme 600W and Palit 4850 512mb at a pretty handsome price. Although in my case there were not any issues, just good ol' upgrade.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

I really don't like palit, their packaging is bad as well as the card looks weird with stupid orange colour & cartoon look, and their build quality really sucks, heat issue, sudden temperature rising etc


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

@nilgtx260:the packaging of my GTX 260 Sonic and GTX 580s were fine.The cartoon frog is only on the box,not on the cards that I've seen so far.

I wont say they are better than MSI(first choice) or Zotac(second choice) (packaging quality is same) but availability was an issue,otherwise I was getting the lightnings.


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

Palit is not that bad IMO. My 4850 was cool running without any problem. But it simply won't overclock a single Mhz!!!

But definitely its the last option that I would exercise.


----------



## d3p (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

Even mine too.

*img228.imageshack.us/i/sam0357m.jpg
*img143.imageshack.us/i/sam0358h.jpg
*img858.imageshack.us/i/sam0359q.jpg
*img69.imageshack.us/i/sam0362z.jpg
*img194.imageshack.us/i/sam0363z.jpg
*img97.imageshack.us/i/sam0364e.jpg
*img714.imageshack.us/i/sam0366t.jpg

*img228.imageshack.us/i/sam0357m.jpg
*img143.imageshack.us/i/sam0358h.jpg
*img858.imageshack.us/i/sam0359q.jpg
*img69.imageshack.us/i/sam0362z.jpg
*img194.imageshack.us/i/sam0363z.jpg
*img97.imageshack.us/i/sam0364e.jpg
*img714.imageshack.us/i/sam0366t.jpg


----------



## vizkid2005 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*

@d3p5kor : NIce Card !!! Congrats !!!


----------

